# Kody Hips & Elbows X-Rays for OFA- Thoughts?



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Brought Kody to work with my yesterday and got his hips and elbows (finally!) x-rayed for OFA! Supervisor just called and asked me for all his AKC/Pedigree info and said they will be sending in the x-rays by Thursday and that she'll let me know when they get the results . In the meantime, I'll post his x-rays here for anyone who actually knows how to read and interpret them haha. His mother had OFA Excellent hips and his father was rated a1, so fingers crossed for a Good or Excellent!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok, NOT a breeder, NOT an expert.

I am thinking normal on the elbows, no osteophytes don't see anything looks off.
The right hip though - I doubt that would go excellent and could be good, possibly fair - just coverage/fit.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I suck at reading elbows - however hips look tight. I would say likely good if properly positioned. They are rotated and uneven though, and the pelvis itself is rotated.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Elbows look Normal.

Left hip definitely is lacking coverage, very minor remodeling of the head if any (I am on my phone so the pic is very small, or super pixelated when I blow it up LOL). Even with the pelvis rotated correctly, I still think there wouldn't be enough coverage. I would re-do them if you are doing them for breeding purposes, if just as an FYI, I would probably send these in.

I would say they come back "Fair".


----------

